# New and improved Canon bodies in development?!



## insanitybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

This may or may not have appeared on this site before (apologies if so)...... Are canon developing new large format bodies? This one looks like it may be pretty speedy as well.... Not sure if the new colour scheme will be a hit though.....


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 20, 2012)

I dunno. Without seeing the exhaust outlet on that lens or knowing if the landing gear is retractable- the aerodynamics don't appear favourable to qualify as "fast".


----------



## tron (Nov 20, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I dunno. Without seeing the exhaust outlet on that lens or knowing if the landing gear is retractable- the aerodynamics don't appear favourable to qualify as "fast".


Unless we are looking it the other way and the lens is a ... rocket exhaust ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2012)

Old lens, and a slow one, too. How the #&^$#@ am I gonna find a UV/clear protection filter for that monster?


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Old lens, and a slow one, too. How the #&^$#@ am I gonna find a UV/clear protection filter for that monster?



Perhaps they opted for a drop-in type filter for ease of use? ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 20, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Old lens, and a slow one, too. How the #&^$#@ am I gonna find a UV/clear protection filter for that monster?
> ...


Isn't that the drop-in fliter propped up beside it?


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 20, 2012)

It's gonna take a lot of black tape to fix that light leak


----------



## Trovador (Nov 20, 2012)

Nikon one has more horsepower with less carbon dioxide emission!


----------

